
Source: Yahoo employees say "there is no way in hell that we are going to work for Microsoft." - nickb
http://www.businessweek.com/technology/content/feb2008/tc2008021_885192_page_3.htm
======
amichail
If they are excellent software engineers/researchers, then I think they will
find more opportunities in a combined Yahoo/Microsoft.

~~~
xirium
If you look at the acquisition of Hotmail by Microsoft then you see a large
amount of software implemented on open source software re-implemented on
closed source software. Along the way, there were a few service outages and a
notable security flaw where anyone could read anyone else's messages. That's a
whole lot of effort to reduce portability and damage your brand. Furthermore,
while you're re-writing existing functionality your competitors are adding new
functionality. Note that when you re-write functionality, it doesn't guarantee
improvement. Indeed, it doesn't even guarantee that you'll maintain the
existing level of functionality.

In this case, you won't even maintain the current level of users, due to
future concerns regarding accessibility and terms. So, would you either
oversee the re-write of widely used code for dimishing users or would seek
other opportunities, such as a start-up?

------
s3graham
An anonymous ex-employee? 1 of 14600? That may or may not know anything about
any Microsoft teams at all? Meh.

------
bilbo0s
We'll see what they have to say in the depths of a recession.

------
jakewolf
There's no way in hell I'm keeping my yahoo email if the merger goes through.

~~~
Hexstream
That reminds me, I'll need to change registrars...

